# 2012 Walleye Fall Brawl



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

2012 WALLEYE
FALL BRAWL

EVENT TIMES
START: FRIDAY October 19th, 2012 @ 12:01am
ENDS: SUNDAY December 2nd, 2012 @ 8:00 am

MONETARY PRIZES DETERMINED BY NUMBER OF PARTICPANTS 100% PAYBACK

SIGN UP MEETING SATURDAY Oct 13, 2012 1pm to 4pm @ Erie Outfitters

AWARDS PARTY SATURDAY Dec 8, 2012 1pm to 4pm @Erie Outfitters

ENTRY FEE $25.00 CASH/CHECK-made out to FRANK MURPHY

WEIGH STATION Erie Outfitters 5404 Lake Rd Sheffield Lake 
440-949-8934
Follow us on FACEBOOK: https://www.facebook.com/groups/258306047606441/
Or
On the NEW WEBSITE: http://www.lakeeriefishingderby.com/


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Walleye FALL BRAWL sign up PARTY is this Saturday Oct 13 out at Craig Lewis place Erie Outfitters from 1pm-4pm. Come on out and sign up enjoy some food, drink and raffles. 

REGISTRATION Must be postmarked by Oct 17th,2012 to be entered there will be NO EXCEPTIONS


----------

